# wing on a string......thoughts?



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I was just trying to do some research on training scents and wing on a string type exercises. Basically I want to know if there's any value in it other than mental stimulation for the V.

If I get scent and play hide and seek type games and do wing on a string will it encourage Radley to hunt more? He's 5 months and he obviously scented and then flushed (accidentally, no real point involved) a hen pheasant a few weeks ago but then since that he hasn't really shown much interest
That I've noticed in birds or anything else. I can see him scenting the air and creeping around but it never really comes to anything. The fields we walk in aren't full of pheasants but I can hear them calling so they are in the area. Is this normal behaviour for him at this age?

Just don't know if it comes naturally with age or if I should be encouraging him. I did give him lots of praise when he found the hen bird.

What are your thoughts on this article:

http://www.superiorpointers.com/wing_string.html

Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Pointing is gentic. We don't teach pups to point, we teach them to stay steady on point. Wing on a string is ok for the very young pup, but is just fun in my book.
I want my dogs to do both, sight and scent point.
They have eyes and a nose, I want them to use both.

I would look up this websight. steadywithstyle
It tells you why different pups are trained in different ways.
Has Radley had any intro to birds? A pheasant hen flushing close to a young pup can scare them.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D

put em out raw real remote


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

He hasn't had any formal exposure to birds yet. He's had an initial 1-2-1 session with a trainer and I've got to work on the basics, so heel, steadiness, recall and a little retrieving. She said he is far too young to be introduced to birds and guns yet. 

I'm not sure if he was scared but I was...... I had no idea it was there and it nearly flew into my face, I jumped a mile! I get your point though (no pun intended). So is it best just to get out into remote places and let him figure it out? 

Thanks, ill check the website out


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Free Professional Advice removed by Author.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is my 4th V - all of my pups I get in the fall & break to live quail and gun within 2-3 weeks - we still do dead bird drills now and then with pheasent wings - I want my pups to hunt by scent - the nose knows !!! doves and ducks are a holiday for them - PIKE has 2 toys in the house - big toy & bone - given the command 2 find - it's the nose that finds it - quartering a field is a work of art to watch - even after marking doves or ducks on the dead bird command it is the nose that finds the bird !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh dear! Thanks for the advice :-\


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

R said:


> PIKE is my 4th V - all of my pups I get in the fall & break to live quail and gun within 2-3 weeks - we still do dead bird drills now and then with pheasent wings - I want my pups to hunt by scent - the nose knows !!! doves and ducks are a holiday for them - PIKE has 2 toys in the house - big toy & bone - given the command 2 find - it's the nose that finds it - quartering a field is a work of art to watch - even after marking doves or ducks on the dead bird command it is the nose that finds the bird !!!!!!!!!!!!


You break to the gun within two weeks of getting them? How old are they when you get them? 

To the OP, get rid of the wing on a string. It's a waste of time. 

That article is spot on.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A Gundog trainer can mean different things.
It sounds like your trainer is more of a *retriever * trainer. A bird dog needs a trainer that uses birds early. They have to love and be comfortable with game birds. They can't learn pointing is the only they will ever get the bird without using birds.

I would get your pup introduced to birds (quail), and then let it run in every field I could find.

I use my dog Cash for waterfowl and upland.
I did not do any waterfowl (retriever) training with him until I had been running him on game birds for a good while.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess I should explain my reason for posting eyes and nose.
If you ever hunt released birds or run hunt test you will understand. The birds can walk out of cover, and are spotted by the dogs. I had Cash steady on birds by scent but a bird walked out in the open. It got the better of him and he gave chase. I had to just chalk it up to a training experience for him. 
Next the eyes and the brain tell them to bypass areas that won't hold birds. They know from experience the no cover means no birds.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

WEEK 12.5 SHE IS ALL OVER MY SHOTGUNS DAILY AND I LAY **** BIRD FEET, HEADS AND WINGS ALL OVER THE GUNS AS WELL AS QUAIL ;D

I HAVE DONE THIS WITH ALL MY POINTERS 

IT IMPRINTS THEM TO THE TOOL AND SCENTS THEY PUSH 

LOUD PELLET GUNS CAP GUNS SHE LOVES

AND YOU WILL NEVER READ THIS

SHE WILL BE RAW REAL REMOTE MARKING, HOOKING SCENTS AND POINTING BIRDS IN LESS THEN 2 WEEKS

MASKING ALL OF RUDYS ACTIONS

THERE WILL BE FLAWS

ALL OF US ARE FLAWED

BUT HER EARNED EXAMPLES LIKE THIS SET HER TABLE 

AND MY TEAMS EAT IT ALL ;D

SHE SAID 

NOT A HUNT

A REAL LIFE EDUCATION

THAT WILL ADD IN HER GAME AND PUSH TO GREATNESS


SHE HAS PLENTY OF BABY AND FUN TIMES CHEWING UP ALL MY $HIT

AS SOON AS I TURN MY BACK LOL :

AND SHE HAS RETRIEVES FLAWLESS FOR OVER 2 WEEKS

SHE SAT ON MY LAP FIRST

I REPEATED ALL SINGLE ACTIONS AND SINGLE COMMANDS USING RUDY

SHE WATCHED SHE MASKED THEM ALL Week 12.5 WEEKS

THEY STILL MUST LEARN YOUR THE BOSS AND LEADER OF THE PACK

ONLY TOOL I HAVE USED HANDS SCENTS AND MY BELOVED FINISH REAL HARD WOODS WHISTLE 54 YEARS IT HAS SUPPORT MY TOOL CHEST AND IT STILL WORKS AND IS USED

ANY MATE CAN ONLY BE AS SMART AS THERE TEACHERS BUT THE 5 PERCENT VERY RARE DOGS

NO COPY AND PASTERS EARNED TOOLS FROM AGE 5 TO ALMOST 59

GETTING HER DONE RAW REMOTE AND REAL

AND THE PACK LEADERS AHEAD OF ME AGE 6 ON TOUGH NUTS AND STONE BLOODED KILLERS AND GREAT DOG HANDLERS 

HERE IS 4 SHELLS NORDIC 

BRING HOME DA' MEAT

OR YOUR DONE FOR 1 WEEK AND SIT WITH THE LADIES  :'(



AND BELOW ZERO TEMPS MOST MORNINGS AGE 7 ON THEY MADE ME RIDE IN BACK OF OPEN PICK UPS WITH THE DOGS TO THE FIELDS WE SO LOVE

ABUSE **** NO I LOVED IT ;D

I HAD NOT EARNED MY SEAT YET 

I WAS JUST TRYING SOME FUN : 

WHERE IS THE PASSIONS

DO MORE FOR LESS

KIDS ALL COLORS

NEED FINISHERS AND WARRIORS NOT CUPCAKES ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V-John get my pups at 8-10 weeks - they are never to young to train - PIKE fell in love with quail at 8 weeks - next week with quail he was introduced to gun - started with a friend with a410 100 yds back - throw a bird and fire - if PIKE looked back throw a bird with no fire - every time he ignored the shot 25 yds closer and repeat - PIKE took 8 throws and was shooting over his head - as taught to me by my grandfather - I have never had a gun shy pup !!!!!!!!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Huh. 

I've never had a gunshy pup either. But I'm not in any hurry. When I gunbreak I take my time and don't pressure dogs. Dog trainers' kennels are full of dogs who have pushed too far, too fast. 

If it works for you great, but I certainly wouldn't recommend a new person doing it that young. But that's just me.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

NO HURRY BRO

PRO BALLS A CLIMB

WHEN DNA MATCHES GREAT FURY'  ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Vj - never ever pressure - birds first & gun 2ec - I am not a pro trainer - every pup moves at it's own pace - but 4 those that want 2 hunt their PUP - it is birds all the time !!!!!! my PUP's are lap mutts first - pull out a long gun - they become gun dogs - they lead & I follow - the post I made was Very short - you haVe to read the pup to begin with - mine were bred 2 hunt ! so I start them when I get them !!! I want the basics out of the way ASAP - birds & gun - after that the training Vgings !!!!


----------

